# Update, new group of girls



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

After posting about the deaths of my two girls, Neptune and Starbuck, a month later Tree passed away. She simply fell asleep, she passed away by the time we reached the vets.

I felt like posting about it here rather than make another forum thread. 

So now we have our rescues, Lumi, Chickadee, and Lotte Laserstein. They're all very sweet and it's taken some time to bond with them, but things are looking good.

Lumi and Chickadee are sisters, we got them after Tree was alone for a week. We introduced them and they all became fast friends. I'm so thankful for this because Tree perked up! They're a year and a few months old now, and full of energy.

Lotte Laserstein, my boyfriend and I adopted her from the shelter. She's around 2 now and is also a very energetic rat. She also quickly became great cuddle buddies with Tree, but a bit annoyed with the young'ins. 

Now that it's the 3 of them they have had to learn to interact and cuddle with each other. Lotte does not like to be power groomed or dominated which has created some tension between her and Chickadee. I'm hoping eventually they'll just get along.

So, just an update. My boyfriend and I are on a waiting list for a breeder so either later this year or next we'll be introducing a group of young rats. I'm excited for that, and for now, we're giving a lot of attention to our new group of girls.


----------

